# PubMed- Fibromylagia.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Fibromylagia.*

Aust Fam Physician. 2013 Oct;42(10):690-694

Authors: Guymer E, Littlejohn G

Abstract
Fibromyalgia is a common and potentially disabling condition affecting 2-5% of the population in developed countries, predominantly young to middle-aged women. Fibromyalgia has a varied and fluctuating clinical spectrum. Cardinal features include widespread musculoskeletal pain and tenderness, poor quality, unrefreshing sleep and significant levels of fatigue. Other key features include cognitive disturbances, particularly problems with concentration and memory, and high distress levels. Fibromyalgia can be considered part of a group of clinical syndromes, including chronic fatigue syndrome, multiple chemical sensitivities and irritable bowel syndrome, whose clinical features reflect similar pathophysiological processes - termed by some as 'central sensitivity syndromes'. These different diagnoses are used depending on the predominant clinical features. For example, patients with fatigue as their most severe symptom may receive a diagnosis of chronic fatigue syndrome.

PMID: 24130969 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

